# Van almost complete



## blackbird100 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi All

further to my previous posts about building our, Van,, Yippe!!! its almost finished.

Just a few finishing Touches, to complete, it, just fitted the gaslow bottles, I figure these are going to be invaluable when we are wilding..
Many trials and tribulations,when converting this old mk5 Transit,but got over them all. Van is bullet proof,so to speak, . With only 52k miles on her from new,should be good for the next of ever:lol-053

Going to have a go at posting the pics and some of the build soon. Also as promised in my last posts, going to enrol as full members,its a great site and full of great people
We are hoping, (correction) definitely leaving a few days before Christmas, for Dover and beyond, through France fairly quickly, until we start to hit warmer climes,and then through Spain, into Portugal, where we intend to stay,for around 3 months or so then amble back through Spain and France at a leisurely pace on our return late April 2015 
Now Putting the Final touch to the motorcycle Trailer. Yes? you guessed it:rockroll: we are bikers as well, bike much to heavy for back of van, (Honda Blackbird) so trailer a must, also going to be useful for stuff that wont fit in the Van.

Not nice here in sunny Weston Super Mare, Nothing Super about it now the summer has gone, so as many on here, We cant wait to chase  summer soon.
My Ferries seem to be the best bargain crossing by sea,We are quoted £238 Long wheel base Transit, trailer 4 mtrs, two adults and flexible outwards and inbound dates

We are going to post en-route when ever we encounter WI-FI as computers are one of my skills, We don't expect to encounter much I cant get into or use

Good Luck to all of you and have a nice Christmas where ever you are 

Tony and Teresa :beer:*:fun::fun:*


----------



## izwozral (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,
Looking forward to seeing your pics. Don't forget that there are peeps on here who have a lot of knowledge when it comes to wilding etc [I am just a novice].
Enjoy your trip & keep us posted.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes pics & posts whilst travelling please.
But you needn't mention the weather if it's nice. 
We have enough annoying weather men out there as it is.


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 17, 2014)

hello another one stuck in the mud  i see i keep you informed about the weather at home and when the tide is in


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello there and welcome to the forum we all like to see pictures of other peoples builds especially us self builders,


----------



## blackbird100 (Nov 18, 2014)

*one novice to another*



izwozral said:


> Hi,
> Looking forward to seeing your pics. Don't forget that there are peeps on here who have a lot of knowledge when it comes to wilding etc [I am just a novice].
> Enjoy your trip & keep us posted.



Hi, I will post as much as i can when we are on the move..hopefully some help to others as well as the usual stuff, cheers Tony


----------



## blackbird100 (Nov 18, 2014)

*its a myth*



oldish hippy said:


> hello another one stuck in the mud  i see i keep you informed about the weather at home and when the tide is in



I think I saw it once, only once mind, the tide that is,not bad in 38 years of being here in Weston


----------



## blackbird100 (Nov 18, 2014)

*hard work*



FULL TIMER said:


> Hello there and welcome to the forum we all like to see pictures of other peoples builds especially us self builders,



Its certainly been hard work, but I've enjoyed it..Ill Post the pics soon as soon as She is mostly done..don't figure it will ever be completely finished, always seems some thing else to tidy..add..remove etc..
its not a pristine build, as I am no caravan fitter by any means, but functional,and trouble free is what I was aiming for, Well see ?? :rolleyes2:


----------



## blackbird100 (Nov 18, 2014)

*weather*



Sharon the Cat said:


> Yes pics & posts whilst travelling please.
> But you needn't mention the weather if it's nice.
> We have enough annoying weather men out there as it is.



Hi, Ok no weather reports.the pics should tell the story,if not Ill get Michael Fish to send you one :lol-053:


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 21, 2014)

Transit and a Honda, great combination, hope you get it all ready in time for your departure. I have to make do with my Honda PS125 these days my motorcycling days are behind me having sold my VFR about four years ago.


----------



## blackbird100 (Nov 28, 2014)

*never past it*

Hi. yer never past it till you cant get on it..I'm 67 and still chucking the bird (motorcycle) and her in doors about at speed,as well, she's never indoors. always glued to the back of the bike no probs :heart:  as to the 125 cant knock it, it will go on for ever,its got wings :dance:

3 weeks away from the ferry, and counting, tranny finished, or at least its as finished as its going to be, just finishing touches to bike and trailer and were off :danger:
All the best ...Tony


----------



## blackbird100 (Nov 28, 2014)

*footnote*

Just forgot to mention just signed up full member :cheers::cheers:


----------



## kenspain (Nov 28, 2014)

blackbird100 said:


> Hi, Ok no weather reports.the pics should tell the story,if not Ill get Michael Fish to send you one :lol-053:



You want weather report do you little rain and sun today but only 16.5 degs up here :goodluck::lol-053::lol-053::wave::wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 28, 2014)

Anybody else hear someone croaking on about alleged rain in Spain, or is it just me?


----------



## CAL (Dec 3, 2014)

Good luck and well done. 
Fairly new vanner myself (38 days) but am envious of you. Might not be that far behind you though?
Done the lakes and Scotland was fantastic but didn't get my side awning out once (too windy) Must head to the south in winter and leave the north for milder temps. 
When I do go it will be like you for a few months as weeks would never be enough. 
I'm lucky at work as I have no fixed contract and it's come back to bight them on the bum as I can disappear without any notice and for as long as I want (drives them crazy) I'ts been insinuated that I'm being irresponsible? At 53 and coming from a 20yr old I take that as a complement not an insult. Like the penguin in that animated film Madagascar say "Just smile and wave boys,smile and wave" All the best wishes.


----------



## blackbird100 (Dec 5, 2014)

CAL said:


> Good luck and well done.
> Fairly new vanner myself (38 days) but am envious of you. Might not be that far behind you though?
> Done the lakes and Scotland was fantastic but didn't get my side awning out once (too windy) Must head to the south in winter and leave the north for milder temps.
> When I do go it will be like you for a few months as weeks would never be enough.
> I'm lucky at work as I have no fixed contract and it's come back to bight them on the bum as I can disappear without any notice and for as long as I want (drives them crazy) I'ts been insinuated that I'm being irresponsible? At 53 and coming from a 20yr old I take that as a complement not an insult. Like the penguin in that animated film Madagascar say "Just smile and wave boys,smile and wave" All the best wishes.



Thanks Cal, started loading the old girl, not named her yet..ferry booked for 22nd Dec..SO WERE NEARLY ON OUR WAY :wave:

look us up some where around Tavira after Christmas, If your around that way...depending on the weather in France, will determine our time of arrival there
but that's basically where we are heading...first

Keep on being irresponsible...Thats the way to go. people who tut-tut the campers way..normally don't do jack S*** in there lives and end up with a gold watch :scared:

Sitting in the sun when the weather here is freezing, Black nights at 4pm, rain, heating bills, and on and on :lol-053: Sitting on the Algarve or any where sunny and taking it easy, wine in one hand tying to hold it still while laughing yer head off at 20 year olds  :lol-049: ..Give me some of that irresponsibility any day :fun:

best of luck with the venture hope to catch up with you one day..Tony


----------



## n brown (Dec 5, 2014)

have a nice time down there,i do when i'm there !


----------



## Risky (Dec 15, 2014)

We was in Weston this month. Just drifted around from Dorset and turned up in your neck of the woods. Had a night down by Pontins along that seafront road.
That was just a few days away testing the new set-up, all good.
The long nights starting from around 4pm are definitely a test on being able to cope with boredom. Also there's only so much walking on a windy beach or countryside I can do before I get twitchy and need something else to do.
It'll be good to read your updates on your trip coming up. We're probably be off towards sunnier climes in January so we'll be reading up on places to head for that are good to wild in.
Like the sound of the Blackbird in tow. Superb bikes and great performance....awesome. Not sure i'd get another super bike but to have a little bike to bimble around sunny roads in Spain or wherever would be a great addition.

Have a fantastic trip, be safe and plenty of pics/updates when you can.


----------

